# Verbindungsabbruch bei Netztwerkspielen



## fighter0190 (21. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend liebe Community!

Ich schildere erstmal das Problem:

Ich habe vorhin Dawn of War Soulstorm online gespielt.
Nach ca. einer halben Stunde, kam die Meldung, dass alle meine Mitspieler das Spiel verlassen haben. Ich selber konnte aber weiterspielen. 
Da hab ich mal nachgefragt, was denn meine Mitspieler für eine meldung bekommen haben: Bei jedem stand, dass ich das Spiel verlassen hätte. Sie selber konnten alle noch weiterspielen.
Mein erster Gedanke war, dass mein Internet sich verabschiedet hat, aber das konnte nicht sein, weil ich mich die ganze Zeit über Skype unterhalten habe, ohne Probleme.
Habe dann erstmal mein Kaspersky beendet und alles was noch hätte dran schuld sein können (Hintergrundprogramme). Nachdem das auch nichts gebracht hat, hab ich mich vom Router getrennt und direkt an´s Modem angeschlossen. Aber nach einiger Zeit kam dieselbe Problematik wieder zum vorschein. 
Dachte dann, dass es was mit dem Spiel zu tun hat. Also hab ich GTA 4 gestartet und hab im Multiplayermodus gespielt. Aber auch da kam dann das gleiche Problem wie bei "DoW".
Übrigens auch bei Sacred 2

Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr woran das liegen könnte -.-

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Weil so macht onlinespielen kein Spaß...


MfG
fighter0190


PS: Sorry, falls ich das Thema im falschen Bereich gepostet habe.


----------



## fighter0190 (23. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, wwenn ich das Thema hochpushe, aber hat denn keiner eine Ahnung?


----------



## fighter0190 (28. Dezember 2008)

Oder will hier keiner antworten???


----------

